# [Wallpaper] Super Smash Bros. Ultimate



## Imancol (Jun 12, 2018)

It is not the best quality, but I hope you like it.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 13, 2018)

This is so good.


----------



## BvanBart (Jun 13, 2018)

I like it


----------



## anhminh (Jun 13, 2018)

I wish we can have this as Switch theme.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 13, 2018)

Here's a higher quality image (though seems to suffer from jpeg compression.)
Click to enlarge.


----------



## Wolfy (Jun 13, 2018)

Sweeeet, let me just quickly set this as the wallpaper on my 41:9 Desktop


----------



## Deleted member 420418 (Jun 13, 2018)

Epic, i will probably use this.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 13, 2018)

there's this too but I was a tad lazer screenshoting it from the stream but it works well enough on my tablet


----------



## Imancol (Jun 13, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Here's a higher quality image (though seems to suffer from jpeg compression.)
> Click to enlarge.


I was comparing it with mine and it is almost the same size with the same quality (0.99 kb). Unfortunately the server where I uploaded the image reduced the quality. Suddenly I think I can get one with better quality

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Wolfy said:


> Sweeeet, let me just quickly set this as the wallpaper on my 41:9 Desktop


On Android or devices you can move the image when you do Scroll in Home. Or you can also set the desktop to slide the image with the height filling the screen


----------



## Repl01d_rocsa (Jun 13, 2018)

can you upload the file in full resolution to mega and share the link? this looks awesome and i could use as a wallpaper to my room


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 13, 2018)

I wouldn't thibk this belongs in this specific section, but nice wallpaper


----------



## Imancol (Jun 13, 2018)

is the original version of the official site

      



> https://www.smashbros.com/assets_v2/img/top/hero01_en.jpg
> https://www.smashbros.com/assets_v2/img/top/hero02_en.jpg
> https://www.smashbros.com/assets_v2/img/top/hero03_en.jpg
> https://www.smashbros.com/assets_v2/img/top/hero04_en.jpg
> ...


----------



## Imancol (Jun 13, 2018)

Also, in case someone wants a wallpaper, this video or gif








> https://im2.ezgif.com/tmp/ezgif-2-1700357f8e.mp4


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 13, 2018)

Ghost92 said:


> Also, in case someone wants a wallpaper, this video or gif


Ooh, I'll have to use this when I finally get my hands on a copy of Wallpaper Engine.


----------



## The3rdknuckles (Jun 13, 2018)

Ghost92 said:


> Also, in case someone wants a wallpaper, this video or gif



How do I set this up on my windows desktop?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 14, 2018)

The3rdknuckles said:


> How do I set this up on my windows desktop?


If I recall correctly, Wallpaper Engine allows you to use animated desktop wallpapers.


----------



## Imparasite (Jun 14, 2018)

me still waiting for crash and spyro joing the smash


----------



## buda81 (Jun 14, 2018)

Here's the highest quality I've found.
21752x4029
72.7 MB

https://orig00.deviantart.net/0b8b/...ficial_key_visual_by_leafpenguins-dce7bwu.jpg


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 14, 2018)

Ghost92 said:


> I was comparing it with mine and it is almost the same size with the same quality (0.99 kb). Unfortunately the server where I uploaded the image reduced the quality. Suddenly I think I can get one with better quality
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


The image I got is about 5 times bigger in size. 5200


buda81 said:


> Here's the highest quality I've found.
> 21752x4029
> 72.7 MB
> 
> https://orig00.deviantart.net/0b8b/...ficial_key_visual_by_leafpenguins-dce7bwu.jpg


Wonderful! A lot better compared to the jpegified version I found.


----------



## Repl01d_rocsa (Jun 14, 2018)

buda81 said:


> Here's the highest quality I've found.
> 21752x4029
> 72.7 MB
> 
> https://orig00.deviantart.net/0b8b/...ficial_key_visual_by_leafpenguins-dce7bwu.jpg


Thanks a lot man!


----------



## aos10 (Jun 14, 2018)

buda81 said:


> Here's the highest quality I've found.
> 21752x4029
> 72.7 MB
> 
> https://orig00.deviantart.net/0b8b/...ficial_key_visual_by_leafpenguins-dce7bwu.jpg


better yet, here is the png version with the same res

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1GAYKFJ6izwnisaZJpp_MZ6FRXmYyJt3O/view

136MB


----------



## MikaDubbz (Aug 12, 2018)

Is there a high quality version of the latest version we saw at the end of the Direct with the 5 new fighters revealed from that direct added?


----------



## aos10 (Aug 12, 2018)

MikaDubbz said:


> Is there a high quality version of the latest version we saw at the end of the Direct with the 5 new fighters revealed from that direct added?


here


----------



## Imancol (Aug 12, 2018)

aos10 said:


> here


Load it in the cloud, here you lose the quality


----------



## aos10 (Aug 12, 2018)

Ghost92 said:


> Load it in the cloud, here you lose the quality


https://i.imgur.com/gtQNQXG.jpg

it's the same, i didn't upload it her, also i took it as jpg from super smash site, i just attached it togther

https://www.smashbros.com/assets_v2/img/top/hero01_en.jpg
https://www.smashbros.com/assets_v2/img/top/hero02_en.jpg
https://www.smashbros.com/assets_v2/img/top/hero03_en.jpg
https://www.smashbros.com/assets_v2/img/top/hero04_en.jpg
https://www.smashbros.com/assets_v2/img/top/hero05_en.jpg
https://www.smashbros.com/assets_v2/img/top/hero06_en.jpg

https://www.smashbros.com/en_GB/

can you find the full version?


----------



## aos10 (Aug 13, 2018)

found the full version


https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/355333624247222274/476862839630331914/scroll_art_2.jpg


17mb


----------



## Imancol (Aug 14, 2018)

aos10 said:


> found the full version
> 
> 
> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/355333624247222274/476862839630331914/scroll_art_2.jpg
> ...


Too bad the Press Kit is not updated ...
https://gp1blizzard.blob.core.windo...64C12FFCC24FAB56A5/SuperSmashBrosUltimate.zip


----------



## aos10 (Aug 14, 2018)

Ghost92 said:


> Too bad the Press Kit is not updated ...
> https://gp1blizzard.blob.core.windo...64C12FFCC24FAB56A5/SuperSmashBrosUltimate.zip


What do you means by not updated?
This have the full cast.


----------



## Imancol (Aug 18, 2018)

aos10 said:


> What do you means by not updated?
> This have the full cast.


This Press Kit is one of the first, check and do not have the latest announcements


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 18, 2018)

Ghost92 said:


> Load it in the cloud, here you lose the quality


I would have preferred TP Ganondorf instead of OoT
IMO, TP Ganondorf was the best Ganondorf


----------



## aos10 (Aug 18, 2018)

Ghost92 said:


> This Press Kit is one of the first, check and do not have the latest announcements


check it again, it has the full cast (for now)


----------



## Imancol (Aug 20, 2018)

aos10 said:


> check it again, it has the full cast (for now)


No. He's only 69


----------



## aos10 (Aug 20, 2018)

Ghost92 said:


> No. He's only 69


Have you seen any updated version?
What is the missing character?


----------



## Imancol (Aug 20, 2018)

aos10 said:


> Have you seen any updated version?
> What is the missing character?


This is from E3. So to access the updated PressKit directly you must have access to press.nintendo.com


----------



## aos10 (Aug 20, 2018)

Ghost92 said:


> This is from E3. So to access the updated PressKit directly you must have access to press.nintendo.com


didn't know they annouced King K. Rool and Dark Samus and simon belmont in E3



>


----------



## Imancol (Aug 20, 2018)

aos10 said:


> didn't know they annouced King K. Rool and Dark Samus and simon belmont in E3


You're lost. I was talking about the link left by Press Kit, not the link of the image that you left from Discord


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 20, 2018)

OK so has the official press kit been updated?


----------



## aos10 (Aug 21, 2018)

Ghost92 said:


> You're lost. I was talking about the link left by Press Kit, not the link of the image that you left from Discord


oh, you wants the zip file that contain all the renders and stuff.
it's weird the old one doesn't have the render for female Pokemon trainer (Green).


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 21, 2018)

aos10 said:


> didn't know they annouced King K. Rool and Dark Samus and simon belmont in E3


Don't forget Richter Belmont


----------

